# I'm new at this...



## selfdestructingturnip (Nov 17, 2007)

So i just got my two girls a couple weeks ago and when I got them I figured my big aquarium would be fine. Then i read that aquariums can be bad because of trapping smells and lack of ventilation. So then i though about building a cabinet-cage but i read on another thread that they trap smells as well and that cleaning the wood is impossible. But I am a broke high schooler and I really can't afford to buy a wire cage as they are quite pricey. It's a 36'' by 16 1/2'' by 15''. Could you tell me if this is decent?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

here's a link to a really great cabinet cage. if you make one though, make sure the wood is painted (with non-toxic paint) or well-lined with laminex, contact adhesive or tiles.
http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto.htm


----------



## selfdestructingturnip (Nov 17, 2007)

The thing is that it is too expensive to buy all the components of the cabinet cage. The tiles, the paint and stuff.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Are those the dimensions of the aquarium they're in? No matter how big a tank is, it's just not suitable.

Check craigslist or kijiji or ebay for cages you can afford, sometimes you can get really good deals.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Also check your local freecycle. Beyond that, there's some other rat forums that have an area where people will often list cages for sale (cheap) or free. You can post asking for one, if you get lucky, someone can help.  Beyond that, sometimes humane societies have cages, but don't get many small animals in or don't take them all all. They may be willing to give one to you if they have it, or maybe "sell" it for a small donation (most can't legally SELL it to you, of course). If you have a rat rescue nearby, they may be able to help. I have cages I can't use here, and don't have time to sell... I'd give them to someone in need.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

it may not be a smart move to have rats but thats ok and if you love them that much i support you and happy hunting finding a cage


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

when you search for a cage, don't just look for a "rat cage", often bird cages, ferret cages, and such work fine for rats. rabbit hutches tend to be galvanized wire and/or have large spacing so i'd steer away from them, but just be sure that you keep a creative eye out for other rat cages.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> when you search for a cage, don't just look for a "rat cage", often bird cages, ferret cages, and such work fine for rats. rabbit hutches tend to be galvanized wire and/or have large spacing so i'd steer away from them, but just be sure that you keep a creative eye out for other rat cages.


definetaly are those options


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

im a broke high schooler and i have found an easy fix. Im sure u can come up with 30 dollars right? well if u can this is what u do. Build a wooden frame and a wooden door frame staple hardware cloth onto the frame and hinge the door onto the cage. u can use a cheap plastic storage bucket as the bottom of the tray and the litter pan. 

hardware cloth 15 dollars for 3ft X 10ft

Wood using cheap pine could cost 10 Dollars

the pan could cost around $6 at a dollar general store. 


I used a storage drawer like this one for the litter pan.










I then built the cage itself. I left the bottom open. I then rigged the rectangular cage to the top of this storage drawer. This makes for a cheap cage and works really good. 

Make sure the door is as big as possible to add shelves and hammocks easily


heres some pics of the materials.








heres and example of the hardware cloth.










they come in rolls like this one










The hardware cloth can come coated if u can find this type for cheap then defintely get this as it will last longer.










this is kinda wut the cage would look like without the drawer.

ignore the mesurements on the pic i drew this for a different cage idea!
the measurements should be taken from the measurements of the storage drawer...



I Hope this helps!


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

^Great illustration!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Great design! My only issue with it is that pine is toxic to rats, so it's a very bad idea to be using it in their cage. Also, it you don't properly seal the wood urine will soak in and your cage will always hold that odor.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Speaking of different animals to search under, sugar gliders on ebay reviled some amazing choices. They're huge cages, cause suggies need a lot of room, but the bar spacing is all 1/2 inch, cause they're tiny. Basically, just what a rat needs, too!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

You can also search under Chinchilla, chins are infamous chewers so they need strong cages, if something is suitable for a baby chin it should be mroe than perfect for rats, those little guys can squeeze out of anything!

one more thing about searching ebay or craigslist, be aware that people lie. Just because someone says a cage is awesome for rats and can hold 6 doesn't mean it is or can. Be smart and sometimes you get lucky


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Another thing is be very very careful about the shipping charges because I've heard from more than one person who found a good deal on a great cage & then got soaked on an outrageous shipping & handling charge.

You can find really great cages on some websites with flat rate shipping & some pet store chains will price match websites if you print the add & bring it into their showroom


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh! if you find a specific cage online that you like write down all the info on it you can find. And call around your local pet stores. Some pet stores can special order items, especially if its by a brand they carry.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

glindella said:


> Oh! if you find a specific cage online that you like write down all the info on it you can find. And call around your local pet stores. Some pet stores can special order items, especially if its by a brand they carry.


Great idea! never thought of that.... Have u ever done that???


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

way2kewl4u_92 said:


> glindella said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! if you find a specific cage online that you like write down all the info on it you can find. And call around your local pet stores. Some pet stores can special order items, especially if its by a brand they carry.
> ...


Not with cages. The store I work at does a lot of business in special orders, mostly for humane societies and such. I was able to get a screen top for my 75G tank and I just special ordered the big silent spinner for christmas


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

o i c.... so u work at the place u make ur orders... ill try it sometime...


----------

